# Easton EC90 slx w/ Alpha Q insert kit?



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

Will the Alpha Q compression insert kit work with an Easton SLX fork (1 1/8 all around)? I would like to pick up the Easton fork but feel that Alpha Q has the most thoughtful setup for a carbon steerer fork.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

welcomdmat said:


> Will the Alpha Q compression insert kit work with an Easton SLX fork (1 1/8 all around)? I would like to pick up the Easton fork but feel that Alpha Q has the most thoughtful setup for a carbon steerer fork.


Can't see why not. But I'm using the FSA compression plug with excellent results.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

welcomdmat said:


> Will the Alpha Q compression insert kit work with an Easton SLX fork (1 1/8 all around)? I would like to pick up the Easton fork but feel that Alpha Q has the most thoughtful setup for a carbon steerer fork.


Why. There are thousands and thousands of people riding that fork with the conventional compression plug without a problem. Maybe the Alpha Q has an inferior steerer tube design and need the extra support whereas the Easton doesn't.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

The EC90 I just picked up does not have a plug at all, just a little plastic cap to cover the hole. It looks like there is a ratchet-like mechanism to place between the stem and the headtube. I have not installed it yet because I can't get past the YIKES factor.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I re-read the directions at least five times looking for the directions for the compression plug that was not there. I eventually called Easton, and they said you don't need it anymore. Crank down the stem bolts to 45 inch pounds, tighten (by loosening the screw) the unattractive gismo on the bottom and you are good to go. Seems to work fine. 
I did use an compression plug at first for a few rides until I got the green light from easton folks that you don't need it.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

deadlegs said:


> The EC90 I just picked up does not have a plug at all, just a little plastic cap to cover the hole. It looks like there is a ratchet-like mechanism to place between the stem and the headtube. I have not installed it yet because I can't get past the YIKES factor.


?????

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ssion+Fork+Plug&vendorCode=PS&major=1&minor=3


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

Fair enough about lots of people using it with a compression plug, but newer carbon forks will not take more than a couple of years of use before they go (especially with constant removing of the stem for boxing and shipping). I have been using an expander that allowed for a standard top cap that I no longer see, so I imagine the FSA/ QBP/ Reynolds . . . compression plug works on the whole. The thingie that Easton ships seems to be an inferior USE Ringo Star and the whole design seems to be more problems than they are worth.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

welcomdmat said:


> ...compression plug works on the whole.


 Was that after Preparation F and Preparation G failed, and you tried Preparation H?:blush2: 

Sorry, I couldn't resist the Austin Powers reference.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I didn't like the looks of the Easton Beartrap either, and the general consensus around this place was that it's more trouble than it's worth.

So I picked up one of these and it's now a happy situation.

http://tinyurl.com/y3ejo7


One bad thing about the Alpha insert - once that fork is cut and the insert glued, it's that length forever. I have a fork sitting in the shop that was originally installed on a bike with a long head tube. That frame is gone, and the fork is essentially useless.

As far as the after market product working - should be no problem as long as the ID of the steerer is compatible with the OD of the plug.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*maybe...*



welcomdmat said:


> Will the Alpha Q compression insert kit work with an Easton SLX fork (1 1/8 all around)? I would like to pick up the Easton fork but feel that Alpha Q has the most thoughtful setup for a carbon steerer fork.


The problem may be that the insert is too large in diameter to fit into the Easton steerer. Alpha Q forks have thinner walls and a larger ID so they NEED extra support. In addition, the support tube is 10cm long. The end of the tube is supposed to be positioned below the upper headset bearing, which limits the length of the headset top section and the spacers to only 4cm, assuming a 4cm stem clamp height.

I would just use an FSA or similar compression plug.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm using none. Easton only uses the beartrap for tensioning and the screw can back off and create a loose headset. So I used a standard tensioner using Tacx Dynamic Paste on the steer tube torquing the stem to the correct torque value then I removed the tensioner. It's been hold fine for over 4 months now.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

There's a discussion on the Easton "bear trap thingy" on another thread. My Masi with an Easton EC90 SL came with it. F****** useless! Absolutely refused to maintain adjustment. Went with an FSA compression plug and all is well.


----------

